# Replating down. ?



## torrhead

I have searched this forum but cannot find the answer to this question, could the wiser among you please advise me. I am aware that if you do the paper exercise to increase your max. load this in itself does not increase the individual axle loadings, bearing this rule in mind if I down rate a vehicle for example a Rapido to 3500 from 3850/4000. will the individual axle restrictions remain the same ie. rear axle 2240 compared to the 2000.Kg limitation found on the 3500 spec. If so this would legally permit me to use the access load normally wasted on the front axle. a common complaint in motorhomes with a large garage configuration. The purpose of the exercise is to be able to continue carrying my 50 cc scooter in a M.H with a max. loading of 3500KG. if I am refused my next licence renewal to drive a vehicle up to 7500KG.
Thanks for any guidance offered.
Bob.


----------



## aldra

You could ring SVTec , they are very helpful and I am sure the will know all the legal requirements and constraints

aldra


----------



## Andythebuilder

*Plate change downsize*

Hi there,
I have used svtech a few times in the past and only have positive things to say about them, however you can down plate yourself via dvla for free, the axel weights will remain the same but you CANNOT exceed 3500kg when the axels are individually weighed and added together.
You will have to provide a weight ticket showing unladen weight and both axel weights that must be under 3500kg.
I hope this helps
Andy.


----------



## torrhead

*replating down.*

Thanks Andy for your reply, am I right in thinking that the second part of your reply, ie. producing documents, refers to normal day to day checks by the relevant authorities and not in support of an application to the replating. I notice you have a Rapido could you advise me what reserve payload you would have on your front axle. obviously this figure will vary from user to user, this is to give me an idea of the amount of leeway I would have. I am also aware that the max. payload I could have may be as little as 350 Kg. making it very hard to carry a scooter by simply juggling the payload between the two axles, to offset this problem I was thinking of reducing the amount of water I carry from site to site. Your thoughts would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Bob.


----------



## Andythebuilder

*Plate change downsize*

Hi there,
You will need to produce the paperwork when you apply to the dvla as proof of conformity to the plg taxation class ie 3500kg.
My rapido was plated at 3500kg and now with air assist sv tech have taken this to 4250kgs.
The weight empty ie no water 1 person 1/2 tank of fuel came in at 3320kg but i have solar panels extra battery underslung gas tanks sat dish and towbar.
I would say you have no chance of having a scooter if you down plate you may only just be legal once you add a passenger and clothes.
If you are putting a scooter into the garage then a 100 kilo scooter becomses 170 kilos on the rear axle because of the overhang
Good luck with it,
Andy


----------



## torrhead

*Plating down*

Thanks Andy for the info, it confirms my fears that it is impossible to work with the payload remaining in a Rapido on the basic 3500kg plate to facilitate the scooter, I knew I was trying to push water uphill, but felt I had to do the research. Going by your figures which includes a gas tank, although this additional weight was probable off set by the absence of gas cylinders, it would seem the 3500 kg plated Rapido would be very restrictive for even the basic needs of two people without the scooter. I guess it is back to the drawing board. and possible divorce when her indoors hears she is not getting a Rapido with or without the scooter.
Thanks again,
Bob.


----------



## cabby

Just tell her that will not be room for all her possessions and clothes etc.let alone yours. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Andythebuilder

*Chech the manufacturer*

Bob,
One last not of caution be aware that a fiat chassis is even worse and some leave the factory over weight.
I was at sv tech only yesterday and a poor chap came in with a brand new 14 plate rapido 8 series plated at 3500kg, when he came back from the weigh bridge his van with nothing in it say for his wife and gas bottle it weighed 3700 kg, sv tech could only squeeze that weight up to 3850kg providing he fitted air suspension AND bigger tyres (physically) with a higher load rating.
This was a ducato chassis and engine, he had added a few optional extras including air con but i was disgusted that a manufacture would sell you options that clearly would put you over the plated limit as it went through the factory gates.
Any way rant over
You may get around your problem by travelling very light or tow a transverse trailer for the scooter.
Cheers andy.


----------



## Stanner

*Re: Chech the manufacturer*



Andythebuilder said:


> Bob,
> One last not of caution be aware that a fiat chassis is even worse and some leave the factory over weight.
> I was at sv tech only yesterday and a poor chap came in with a brand new 14 plate rapido 8 series plated at 3500kg, when he came back from the weigh bridge his van with nothing in it say for his wife and gas bottle it weighed 3700 kg, sv tech could only squeeze that weight up to 3850kg providing he fitted air suspension AND bigger tyres (physically) with a higher load rating.
> This was a ducato chassis and engine, he had added a few optional extras including air con but i was disgusted that a manufacture would sell you options that clearly would put you over the plated limit as it went through the factory gates.
> Any way rant over
> You may get around your problem by travelling very light or tow a transverse trailer for the scooter.
> Cheers andy.


So it was just the Fiat chassis that put it overweight was it?

Nothing to do with the body that Rapido built on it? :roll:

The vehicle is not fit for purpose and the owner should take it back to the dealer to sort out.


----------



## Andythebuilder

*Fiat chassis*

Stanner,
I was making a statement of fact, the fiat chassis cannot be uprated as much as the mercedes regardless of what body is on it, in fact my in my opinion i think an A class of any flavour is pushing the envolope to stay within 3500kgs if you want to take your £90,000 plus motorhome for more than a day trip or weekend away witha all chattles and comforts.
Cheers
Andy.


----------

